# pocket poacher 2 from hogans castings



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

hi, i had a pocket poacher 2 arrive in the post the other day from hogans castings, so i decided to customise it and give it a buffalo horn handle, here is the finished product,


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

great job on the PP2, amazing slingshot as is but even nicer with the upgrade...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

beautiful job, john!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi John you did a good job on the PPll nice work Pete


gamekeeper john said:


> hi, i had a pocket poacher 2 arrive in the post the other day from hogans castings, so i decided to customise it and give it a buffalo horn handle, here is the finished product,
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Mg6IMfPvQ3g


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good looking Catty John, great workmanship from both you and Pete.
Philly


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice work from both !


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Very very nice work from both parties, a good melding of slingshot skill and knowledge......thats a keeper









Cheers - John


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

that looks brilliant!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one john.


----------

